# New Member - Sky Train



## Sky Train (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just joined the forum and wanted to say a quick hello to everybody


----------



## Geedee (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Paul and welcome to the family


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## marshall (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi to new memeber, and a question to Geedee, how do you know his name is Paul?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2012)

In his siggy maybe? Welcome. If you are a friend of Geedee's, than we reluctantly accept you.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm assuming from the siggy...

Welcome.


----------



## marshall (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok, I have signatures switched off...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2012)

It's at the bottom of the post - "thanks, Paul".
Welcome from the north west Paul.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome to the circus. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

TO


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 12, 2012)

Howdy.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 12, 2012)

Circus? I thought this was the asylum. Anyway, welcome aboard Paul!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 12, 2012)

That would explain the white jackets.

Welcome aboard Paul!


----------



## Sky Train (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks for the warm welcome fellas, nice to be here and what a great site..........


----------



## Geedee (Jan 13, 2012)

marshall said:


> Hi to new memeber, and a question to Geedee, how do you know his name is Paul?



Not only am I a master of suspense, but I....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 13, 2012)

Sky Train said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just joined the forum and wanted to say a quick hello to everybody









G'day Paul, and a quick though belated welcome from me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome aboard Paul!


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome on board Paul!

First post of 2012, sorry for being out of touch for a while guys and gals. 

Andy


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2012)

marshall said:


> Hi to new memeber, and a question to Geedee, how do you know his name is Paul?



Somebody didn't get their secret decoder this month? 

Welcome to the forum!


----------

